# Estes Flats Redfish



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

Capt. James Sabo sent me a report so I thought I would share it with the 2cool world. They drift fished Estes Flats last week with some really good results. The key was making long drifts and covering a ton of water to find the schools of reds. Sightcasting was to ticket.

They focused on 2 feet of water with a mud bottom with grass and potholes. A jighead that weighed 1/16oz was best because it did not bury itself in the grass and get fouled. They were using some of my Lethal Venom Tro*Kar jigheads in conjuntion with various colors of Down South Lures hybrid paddle tails. The "mini" paddle tails that swam on the fall in the colors of Chicken of the "C" and Candy Apple were the best producers.

www.tailsupguideservice.com


----------

